
Japan Considered Evacuating Tokyo During Nuclear Crisis - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/28/world/asia/japan-considered-tokyo-evacuation-during-the-nuclear-crisis-report-says.html
======
pagekalisedown
Where and how do you evacuate 36M people exactly?

~~~
jensnockert
You just tell them to evacuate, and watch until enough get trampled so that
you can evacuate.

No, seriously, there is _no_ way to get 36M people out of a city in an orderly
fashion, people, even Japanese people, cannot do such a thing without causing
much more damage than anything you want to evacuate from.

And this is before the whole 'where-to' issue.

~~~
rurounijones
I would have told them to get stuffed if they I knew they were trying to
evacuate myself and millions of other people, it is recipe for disaster.

